# Mini Keg Info Please!



## mje1980 (28/12/04)

I am after some info on those 5 litre kegs you get at the grog shops, you know dab and bitburger etc. I have seen on us sites that they you can reuse them if you get a reusable bung, which are dirt cheap. I want to know how the beer is served, as i would use these for filling from my big keg, and taking to parties, etc. And wonder if i could just fill it, bung it, and then take it and pour from it, or would i need those little co2 cartridges??. 

I guess i am asking, does anyone do this?? is it worth it?? how do you do it??


----------



## Doc (29/12/04)

As no one has replied I'll point you in the direction of this page and scroll down to the Mini Kegs section.
There you will see a picnic tap and mini CO2 injector setup.
I haven't tried to do this, but would imagine this would be the way to go.
I recall a page on using these kegs but can't seem to locate it anymore.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (29/12/04)

Just found this old post on HBD



> Subject: Re: 5 liter mini kegs
> 
> A couple of folks have asked about the 5 l mini kegs. My experience with
> these has been mixed, and mosly poor.
> ...



Beers,
Doc


----------



## mje1980 (29/12/04)

Thanks doc, you've helped me make up my mind. I thought that if it was just a matter of drinkin a 5 litre keg, then filling it from my big kegs, i could take it anywhere, but i dont wanna buy c02 cartridges etc. Thanks for the info, i'll just stick to fillin stubbies from the keg if im goin anywhere!!!


----------



## kman (29/12/04)

on christmas day (well night) i drank just about an entire Grolsch mini keg, i picked it up for a mate from the bottle-o, and we busted him open just after midnight or so, and knocked it back pretty quick. Tasted great (although i was insanely drunk already)

Also on those problems, here how i think you (well me actually, as i am considering these) could avoid them.

1 the tap doesn't seal well - if you purhased the first mini keg setup, it use a picnic tap. This is what i use with my portable keg system (miracle box, small gas bottle and soon 3gal keg) and they actually seal very well. So it might be the other ones that dont seal.

2 The CO2 cartridge leaks; I must use a new cartridge if kept more
than a day or so. - This one is the easiest for me, as i would never leave on for over a day, they would only last max of 3 hours or so. That means this will not be an issue.

3 - It is extremely easy to overcarbonate the cans - I dont see how it wouold be so much different from bottles, maybe this guy had carbonation issues with bottles too, who knows. But if i was using one, i would fill from my keg system, so again not a huge issue for me in regards to carbonation.


So im still considering getting a setup like this, just because its small, you can sit it in some ice, and would normally be gone in a few hours. Just seems easier then carrying 2 dozen stubbies to a party.

Oh well, thats my 2cents.

Also doc, great site their, they have some great stuff. Love all the bottles they have to choose from.


----------



## Doc (31/12/04)

Found a topic on the same lines at Brewboard.
Currently the last reply in this topic seems to speak from a positive experience.

Beers,
Doc


----------

